# Solved: Itunes won't download podcasts



## bama360 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi,

I am having issues with downloading podcasts from itunes. It downloads for about 1 second then stops. Then I see a little exclamation point beside the file. When I click on the mark I get the message: "*There was a problem adding PTI: 4/3 to iTunes *The file might be corrupted, or a file type that iTunes cannot play."

It does this with any podcast I try to downloand(I have tried many).

Any suggestions?


----------



## IamAwindowsGamr (Apr 6, 2009)

Try uninstalling.


----------



## bama360 (Jul 30, 2008)

Turns out my ipod was dead for GOOD. 

Bought Ipod Touch and i am good now.


----------

